# Vertically aligned shelf dividers



## pe2dave (1 Oct 2020)

Ply bookshelves, horizontals are end to end.
Inserting vertical dividers, how to fasten them to the shelves, when vertically above one another please?
With stud work, angled screws. With ply?
Stagger the dividers (ugly?)
My only solution, above base, screw down into divider, glue only beneath the divider?
I doubt I'm the only one to come across this one?


----------



## Doug71 (1 Oct 2020)

I guess you don't want to be cutting sliding dovetails or dados so sounds like the perfect excuse to buy a Domino jointer 

There are plenty of gadgets for it but all expensive like from Lamello or the Peanut connecting system.

Ikea just use dowels for that kind of thing.


----------



## pe2dave (1 Oct 2020)

Nice thought Doug. Peter shows good use for it. My 'old fashioned' biscuit jointer... but
is it necessary, on top of glue?
Agree with flatpack, but that's for alignment AFAIK?

My thoughts, align (ontop of screws into lower shelf), glue, then glue / screw from upper shelf?


----------



## bjm (1 Oct 2020)

Make a spacer block (for whatever horizontal division you want) space off same side, glue, clamp, move up, repeat. You could use the spacer block to cut biscuits if you want but just glue should work.


----------



## pe2dave (1 Oct 2020)

Thanks Brian. Makes sense (and saves measuring repeatedly). I'll do that.


----------



## bjm (1 Oct 2020)

Just make sure you get the front-back alignment of the divider accurate or it will show up once you start adding more dividers. Don't rely on the spacer, check visually.


----------

